# Beginner Groundcover?



## Alplily (Dec 31, 2011)

Tank: 35 gal (30w x 20h x 10d), 5 gallon water changes weekly/bi-weekly
Lighting: 30" 2 x 31w HO T5 (freshwater spectrum), 10 hours/day (timer)
Substrate: Aquarium Plants Black Diamond (where I want the groundcover), smooth natural pea gravel in the hilly areas
CO2: Do NOT wish to get into that yet.
Temps: 76-78F
Water: is on the hard, slightly alkaline side, would like to shift that for tetras, etc.

Currently have: java fern, cabomba, sag (not doing so great), wisteria, dwarf hair grass (Plants would be doing better if not for pest snails, which I am vigilantly removing by hand, and what I think is hair or staghorn algae introduced with the same plants... argh!)

Please recommend a low, pretty groundcover plant (looking at dwarf baby tears, four-leaf clover, glossostigma). I like the look of Iwagumi, but don't want to be quite that spare... so iwagumi-inspired is the look I am going for! Maybe I should be looking at mosses?

I will have to mail order as there are no good suppliers nearby.

Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Alplily,

What are you using for fertilizer and how do you dose it?

There are several groundcovers / foreground plants that do well without CO2 (although some Excel to add carbon to the tank is appreciated). I like Marsilea minuta or Helanthium tenellum (formerly Echinodorus tenellus v 'Tenellus').

Helanthium tenellum (formerly Echinodorus tenellus v 'Tenellus') in the center with Marsilea minuta on left









Marsilea minuta in 30 gallon


----------



## Alplily (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Roy, Thanks for the response and photos.

Looking at Marsilea minuta... super cute, IMO.

Fertilizer... still learning. Per your suggestion will look into Excel. I'm considering a general pellet, too. To me, it makes more sense to put the food where the roots are...?
Hope to place an order for fertilizer with the plants!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Alplily,

Some plants are root feeders; some plants get their nutrients from the water column. Marsilea minuta is not often found (except on the forums) but lots of APC members do grow it. Looking forward to seeing pics when you get your tank done.


----------



## Alplily (Dec 31, 2011)

Found Marsilea hirsuta online where I am getting a few more plants... sounds similar to H. minuta, so I will give it a try...


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Chain swords are simple, HC (baby tears) is as well.


----------

